# sound is rubbish



## stephenm2682 (Jan 16, 2011)

i have connected my dvd player to my home theatre using a digital coaxial, but the sound coming out of the centre and left and right front speakers is sort of crackly or echoey especially on talking scenes,(music seems fine) 

can you use a digital cable even if the dvd doesn't support dolby or dts as the dvds i have only say mpeg-1 stereo when i check the preferences on totem movie player,

having said that i've also tried hooking the dvd player to my amp using rcp for stereo and no change.

thanks again.


----------



## stephenm2682 (Jan 16, 2011)

any help please guys would be great. i've now bought a digital coaxial cable but the noise coming out is still echoey when watching dvds, could this be due to crap speakers?


----------



## bigdozer (Sep 14, 2011)

Does your dvd player and receiver have an optical jack on them? I would try that. The receiver should automatically detect the signal from the dvd player.


----------



## stephenm2682 (Jan 16, 2011)

hi, yes it does but unfortunately the dvd player doesn't, the amp still picks up dolby digital input as well as dts. but it just has an echo and static sound coming from the front and centre speakers.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

I'm confused.

Are you using a computer to play the disks or a stand alone DVD player?

Are these purchased disks or copies?

What is the make and model # of the DVD player and the HT system?


----------



## stephenm2682 (Jan 16, 2011)

using philips dvd player and a kenwood ht system, this one to be exact http://manuals.kenwood.novenaweb.info/languages/NL/support/manuals/KRF-V6050D-5050D(EN).pdf

my speakers are, 20/50watt centre, 25/75watt front left/right. 15/45watt sub, and 15/45watt rear. the system is rated at 5x100w


----------



## stephenm2682 (Jan 16, 2011)

oh and i'm using disks and copies,


----------



## jayfng (Jul 23, 2009)

have u tired this with out the "said" dvd player? also u could try a "new" cable. i find when mine get used and abused they start to "crack" and barly work


----------



## bigdozer (Sep 14, 2011)

you need a dvd player with optical output to get the best sound out of your receiver.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

One step at a time.

Make sure all connections are firm and in their correct location according to the owner's manual.

Clean the DVD player with a cleaning disk. 

Run a test: 

When a disk starts to sound bad, move the wires from the bad speaker to one you know is good. If the sound gets better you've just isolated the problem to that speaker. Now do the same on the other bad speaker.

If it doesn't improve, you've just determined that its not the speakers. Now you can move on to the other components of the system.

I suspect that its not the speakers.

To test the Kenwood you'll need a known good source (have a friend bring over his DVD player, or?) and hook it up exactly as you have done (assuming that you've checked all of the connections for tightness and location). Play the known bad disk. Does the bad sound go away? If so, its your DVD player. Try cleaning it again. Still bad? You're going shopping for a new one. They're so cheap now that repairing them is not cost effective.

Post back.

PS: generally, there is no audible difference between using co-axial (RCA) and optical digital inputs.


----------



## stephenm2682 (Jan 16, 2011)

i'm going to test the speakers and i'll get back to you, i have a feeling it could be the tweeter in the centre speaker. the dvd player is about a month old so can't be that.


----------



## stephenm2682 (Jan 16, 2011)

is there a way to test my centre speaker output, as i think it's this that is causing my distortion, i take it the centre speaker is the one that gets used for most of the sound?


----------



## stephenm2682 (Jan 16, 2011)

i find that it is okay on louder scenes, but on the low talking scenes it is very hard to tell what they are saying because of the echoey sound


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

stephenm2682 said:


> i find that it is okay on louder scenes, but on the low talking scenes it is very hard to tell what they are saying because of the echoey sound


You are correct, that in a typical 5.1 mix, most of the dialog is heard through the center channel speaker. Again, make sure you have the settings correct per the owner's manual of both units.

You can test it by switching it with one of the other (known good) speakers and see if the problem goes away? If so, it's the speaker. If not, it's the electronics - either the Phillips or the Kenwood.


----------

